
Terminal color schemes that play nice with f.lux? - iraphael
I love f.lux. I love the Solarized Dark color scheme. I hate the two together.<p>At night, my terminal has so little contrast that I have to turn my screen&#x27;s brightness up just to read comments. That also means that if I&#x27;m switching between the terminal and online documentation, I have to adjust the brightness all the time.<p>Does anyone know of a good dark color scheme that looks as nice as Solarized (especially when f.lux is off), AND will play nice when blue hues are gone?
======
sheraz
I'm not sure what platform you are on, but on osx I use iTerm.

Under Profiles > Colors there is a slider for Contrast. Dragging that to High
will fix the problem at night [1]. I just have a different profile set for
those late-night coding sessions with flux.

[1] - [http://imgur.com/K5dZaMn](http://imgur.com/K5dZaMn)

~~~
iraphael
That's an interesting solution. I'm on OSX too but I use Terminal.app. I'll
try to find a similar feature for it or look into iTerm.

Thanks :)

